# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Estudios y Planificación >  El plan del Tajo, aprobado sólo hace dos meses, será sometido a revisión

## NoRegistrado

> Las jornadas de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo (CHT) concluirán la semana próxima con la presentación del Esquema Provisional de Temas Importantes (EPTI) de la revisión del Plan Hidrológico del Tajo, que fue aprobado hace dos meses, con años de retraso.
> 
> Las fechas pretenden enlazarse con el nuevo calendario de planificación hidrológica impuesto por la Unión Europea, que abarca las fechas entre los años 2015 - 2021
> El Esquema de Temas Importantes es un documento clave en el proceso de planificación hidrológica, ya que deberá contener la descripción y valoración de los principales problemas actuales y previsibles de la demarcación relacionados con el agua y las posibles alternativas de actuación, así como concretar lo más posible las decisiones que puedan adoptarse cara a la redacción de la propuesta de revisión del Plan Hidrológico.
> 
> El EPTI se encuentra sometido a información pública hasta el próximo 30 de junio y se han celebrado jornadas de presentación en Guadalajara, Cáceres y Talavera durante las últimas semanas. El objeto de la consulta pública es recoger todas las propuestas, observaciones y sugerencias para la incorporación de las que en su caso se consideren adecuadas y que contribuyan a la elaboración del Esquema de Temas Importantes.
> 
> La Comisión de Planificación Hidrológica y Participación Pública de la CHT se reunirá a principios de octubre para tomar en consideración las propuestas de observaciones y sugerencias al EPTI recibidas durante la fase de información y consulta pública, en las jornadas de participación, así como la información actualizada disponible y relevante para la propuesta de revisión del Plan hidrológico, como pueda ser la relativa al inventario de presiones, el estado de las masas de agua y el Programa de Medidas.
> 
> ...


http://www.eldiario.es/clm/Tajo-apro...273672809.html

No tiene la conciencia tranquila Antolín y sus colaboradores. Saben que han dicho SI a cualquier indicación de Cañete sin una oposición a las barbaridades aprobadas más allá de algo simbólico. Lo último ya ha sido esperar a que los embalses bajen de los 900 Hm3 para retrasar 5 años la reserva no trasvasable, RLNT, Reserva de Lodos No Trasvasables lo llamo yo.

 Pero el Karma, o lo que sea, pondrá a cada uno en su sitio y a Antolín siempre le quedará la coletilla de haber permitido esto por conservar un sillón, en lugar de dimitir con su dignidad intacta.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (13-jul-2014)

----------

